# Wont start



## simmons68 (Dec 22, 2009)

Just installed a new camshaft, everything was working perfect, thanks to you guys. I took it out tonight to fill it up and put a few miles on it, drove it for about 10 miles, all the sudden it died. No stumbling, hesitations, nothing. It will turn over and all the lights work, just wont start. Acts like it is out of time, all opinions welcomed. Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Have you checked your ignition coil? Ignition wire ok?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Did you tighten the dist. after timing. (2) Do you have spark? (3) are you getting fuel to the carb? Answer these 3 questions first, so we know where you're at!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Stock distributor? Stock carburetion/fuel pump? Sounds like you lost ignition. I agree, check for spark. Your points could have closed up. Also, check the bulkhead connectors under the master cylinder on the firewall...make sure they're plugged in all the way. Probably not that, though--if it were you wouldn't have any power to the lights, etc.


----------



## simmons68 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies. I am getting spark ( checked 1 plug and coil) Coil is brand new along with new plugs. The distributor was still tight and did not move. I have an HEI petronix ignitor that has been in the car for two years, I am getting plenty of fuel. Maybe the ignitor, is there a way to check it?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you are getting spark at the plugs, it's not the ignitor. If you are getting spark at the coil tower but not at the plugs, it's a burnt through rotor. If spark at the coil tower but not at the coil wire to dist. cap, then it's a burnt out coil wire. I would check for spark at number one plug, and check your base timing. It should spark at or near TDC on the crank pulley. You need fuel, ignition, and compression to run. And it all has to happen at the "right time".


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Are you getting too much fuel, stuck float....flooding? Not trying to be a wise azz, are you sure the "fuel" was gasoline and not diesel, contaminated with water, E85..... check a sample.......Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Does it sound strange when it cranks.....possible timing chain issue???? I'm trying to think along the lines of "things you did just before it quit".....E


----------



## simmons68 (Dec 22, 2009)

*wont start*

Its an Edlebrock 750 carb that has always ran fine. Stock distributor, it sounds just fine when it cranks and will start for half a second then die. I only get gas from one store that has always had good gas, plus I run a can of Berryman b-12 in every tank. I let it set overnight, then tried it and the same thing happened. I checked the carb out and all was in order. I'm stuck


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

simmons68 said:


> Its an Edlebrock 750 carb that has always ran fine. Stock distributor, it sounds just fine when it cranks and will start for half a second then die. I only get gas from one store that has always had good gas, plus I run a can of Berryman b-12 in every tank. I let it set overnight, then tried it and the same thing happened. I checked the carb out and all was in order. I'm stuck


ok, you have spark. are you pumping fuel? new cam install. did you install the fuel pump drive correctly? it must be installed off center. remove the fuel line and add a hose and see if you can pump gas into a container.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like it might be electrical......getting spark while cranking...engine fires....key released....ignition ceases....car stalls. Check: ign. sw. wires to starter and i think there is something either in the Voltage regulator, or alt wiring that can cause this problem.......I'll remember tomorrow.....E We'll get it!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

thats easy enough to test. just run a hot wire directly from the battery to the coil. if it runs then its the ignition power circuit.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Free, That's the test....! Then just look for a fried or loose wire....


----------



## simmons68 (Dec 22, 2009)

*wont start*

I will try all of these ideas. I appreciate your help. I will keep you posted.


----------



## simmons68 (Dec 22, 2009)

I am planning on doing a compression test tonight along with running a wire directly from the battery to the coil, and pulling off the fuel line to double check for fuel. The more reading I do, the more nervous I get regarding a flat spot on the cam lobe or a burnt piston. If that did happen wouldn't I have heard it or at least noticed poor performance. I have only put about 20 miles on the car since the new cam, it ran great, until it died. Thanks


----------

